# Journalists are saying "F Uber"!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The moment I learned just how far Uber will go to silence journalists and attack women*







BY SARAH LACY


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Executive Suggests Digging Up Dirt On Journalists*
**
*Ben Smith*
*http://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/uber-executive-suggests-digging-up-dirt-on-journalists?s=mobile*


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Please repost story in a bigger font so I can read it


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Exec Outlines Nixonian Plan To Secretly Spy On Reporters*

Matt Hardigree


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Please repost story in a bigger font so I can read it


The articles are hyperlinked under the titles. The pic is from a Ben Smith Tweet.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

But many of the journalists do the same thing against people they are reporting on and debating in the media. Huffington and others hire oppo researchers and use that for their own stories and to intimidate their rivals in the media. Not defending the practice, but as they say "when in Rome, do as the Romans do."


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> But many of the journalists do the same thing against people they are reporting on and debating in the media. Huffington and others hire oppo researchers and use that for their own stories and to intimidate their rivals in the media. Not defending the practice, but as they "when in Rome, do as the Romans do."


It's the job of journalists to research the topic of the story, look into the background of the sources they are relying on...
Can you cite any instances of journalists actually trying to intimidate and silence other journalists or sources?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

All Ellen Cushing had done was to write this balanced and unvarnished profile of TravisK:

*The Smartest Bro in the Room*
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/the-smartest-bro-the-room


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

It is a bit off the record but one CEO of a trade association did a debate with a huffington post executive and right before they go on the air, the "journalist" executive will casually drop information to her opponent in the green room where they both wait for the TV debate. With damaging information gleamed from oppo research, It is enough to startle the opponent who is preparing to go on Live television. 

Along the lines of "I just read about your recent divorce" or some other topic. They play hardball when these guys debate on TV.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*6 Uber Alternatives Because Uber Is Run By Dirtbags*
*Mario Aguilar*
ProfileFollow

Mario Aguilar


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Keeps Acting Like It's Invincible. What If It's Not?*
By Alison Griswold

http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...s_when_funding_makes_a_tech.html?wpsrc=fol_fb


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's the job of journalists to research the topic of the story, look into the background of the sources they are relying on...
> Can you cite any instances of journalists actually trying to intimidate and silence other journalists or sources?


Come on buddy, you are kidding right? I took you for an educated person.

Since the dawn of the internet anyone with a computer can try and be a journalist and say what they want. In most cases with little or no facts to back it up. Or omit facts to sway the reader in a direction. When they do screw up they just post a retraction or pull the story. Easy to do on the internet. (Not so much for Print).

If it's news an sells a story a journalist will do what it takes to get it out there. Ever watch TMZ?

With that said there are good reporting...and they do the work to make the story stick. Just like there are good an bad in everything. Scum finds a home in all lines of work.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ever watch TMZ?


TMZ isn't journalism. It's celebrity gossip mongering.


Actionjax said:


> When they do screw up they just post a retraction or pull the story.


Every one gets a story wrong sometimes. It's not the same as Uber exec talking about doing Opposition Research on journos, and using their personal Uber trips data to challenge them.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> TMZ isn't journalism. It's celebrity gossip mongering.
> 
> Every one gets a story wrong sometimes. It's not the same as Uber exec talking about doing Opposition Research on journos, and using their personal Uber trips data to challenge them.


No one is going to argue that Uber is a bunch of bully's on the block. They have been for long time. Problem is no one has been bigger to stand up to them. Fact is Uber is real good at spin. And right now they have the biggest Ace up their sleeve. The consumer. You cant win a fight when an army of followers ready to use the service. Just look at every story's comments, it's a 10 -1 Ratio on Pro Uber feelings by consumers.

The only hope is that the Taxi industry stops fighting Uber and become a better service than Uber. They need to unite to even have a chance. Then the media can bring that message to the people and start chipping away at the perception that is Uber.

As of right now...Uber is winning the war on the media. And that's because people will only hear what they want when their pocket book is the deciding factor.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Many journalists go in with an agenda. The days of an objective journalist are long gone, if they ever existed at all.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Here are some comments from one of those Anti Uber stories on what we are facing here in Toronto.

Mike_TO

Here in Toronto, the Taxi system is so ****ed up that introducing something like UberX is welcome, in my opinion. Taxi drivers are shafted because they have to rent a vehicle from a taxi license plate owner, who is not be the driver and may own several plates (some companies own hundreds of plates). The licensed drivers can't get new plates because the city doesn't issue new ones very often, so they are forced to rent an expensive vehicle. Not only that, they are also forced to rent the dispatch system (radio), and payment terminal from the taxi license plate owner.Between all this are agents and brokers all taking a fee... This results in really high fares, and the drivers who are doing the work getting paid very little. This chart explains how broken our system is...
http://metronewsca.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/cntor_...
The benefit of UberX is that, hopefully, the city will be forced to tackle this issue and make a fair deal for all drivers. The current system is completely broken. I understand the Uber isn't the most lucrative thing someone can do, but I think it's a lot easier to make money than it is to deal with the taxi industry in this city. Also... the other services you mentioned don't exist in Toronto yet...

And another

*Kate Knibbs*

I'm in Toronto too and while I strongly agree that Uber is run by dirtbags, I use UberX because it's the best option right now.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Look at how the national enquirer will stake out national politicians to get a story.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

It does seem like the PR tide is starting to turn on Uber. In the media and online news circles, the bad news keeps getting perpetuated. There's practically a story every week or two. 

Driver bashes pax head with hammer. 
Driver gropes ****tily dressed pax. 
Drivers protest. 
"The dude in the car" comment. 
Price gouging with the surge on Halloween. 
Uber finds driver and rewrites PR story of how Uber saved his life and submits it to journos as an editorial piece written by said driver. 
Uber may be shady and investigate journalists that don't love on Uber.

Let's see, when might there be a week when there's good Uber PR? It's been a while. The Spotify thing? Maybe. But a lot of that comes with the stipulation that drivers are unhappy about it.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The moment I learned just how far Uber will go to silence journalists and attack women*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more article calls it uber behavior "thuggish" 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/11/18/uber-reporter-tracking-corporate-behavior/19218177/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Here are some comments from one of those Anti Uber stories on what we are facing here in Toronto.


I've follow Uber articles closely. 
Did you know that Uber's PR company actually writes comments on these news articles.
The debate is no longer about inadequacies of local taxi service. It's moved on from that. Now it's about Uber's Duplicity & thuggish behavior in so many aspects.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've follow Uber articles closely.
> Did you know that Uber's PR company actually writes comments on these news articles.
> The debate is no longer about inadequacies of local taxi service. It's moved on from that. Now it's about Uber's Duplicity & thuggish behavior in so many aspects.


I think you also understand more than anyone that critics from the drivers end are potentially marked people for thuggish engagements as well.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> TMZ isn't journalism. It's celebrity gossip mongering.
> 
> Every one gets a story wrong sometimes. It's not the same as Uber exec talking about doing Opposition Research on journos, and using their personal Uber trips data to challenge them.


In my read on the story the account threatened possibly more than just driving records, but active surreptitious investigations. Not unusual in today's corporate oligarchy or government anymore. Just saying it's pretty horrifying to think that every spec of personal dirt will be actively sought by people with deep pockets in general if they view their detractors as threats. The end game with that overall mindset is NOT very pretty for anyone.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think you also understand more than anyone that critics from the drivers end are potentially marked people for thuggish engagements as well.


Let this be a warning to ALL Drivers:
Please do Not post, Tweet or say anything critical of Uber if you are easily identifiable. Uber will summarily deactivate your Driver Account permanently without warning or subject to appeal.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've follow Uber articles closely.
> Did you know that Uber's PR company actually writes comments on these news articles.
> The debate is no longer about inadequacies of local taxi service. It's moved on from that. Now it's about Uber's Duplicity & thuggish behavior in so many aspects.


It's hard to just single out Uber in this practice. In the tech industry, most every company has a "PR" firm comment on their product. Microsoft, Google, CDW, Tiger Direct, etc... have been caught commenting on products they produce. You can find a job (yes an actual job) where companies will PAY you to comment positively on products. This doesn't defend Uber in anyway - the practice has been going on for far too long and by too many companies.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

As a student of PR problems, this one is starting to get big. Hubris brings down many individuals and companies. Although, many large Silicon Valley companies have survived problems so far. 
But many do not. If Uber wants to do well, they should start a crisis communications team and nip this problem in bud.

As in politics, both Bush and Obama will leave office with very negative ratings because of their own hubris.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

It's official - *Uber Sucks!* Well, it's been the case for a long while. It's just that everyone (drivers, media, and passengers) is starting to realize it now. What childish, angry, vindictive, greedy little whiny-asses.

Oh what a tangled web we weave...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Let this be a warning to ALL Drivers:
> Please do Not post, Tweet or say anything critical of Uber if you are easily identifiable. Uber will summarily deactivate your Driver Account permanently without warning or subject to appeal.


That's such a sad way to handle criticism isn't it? Just rub everyone out who has any different opinion.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Keeps Acting Like It's Invincible. What If It's Not?*
> By Alison Griswold
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...s_when_funding_makes_a_tech.html?wpsrc=fol_fb


maybe 10/22 was not such a waste after-all


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It's hard to just single out Uber in this practice. In the tech industry, most every company has a "PR" firm comment on their product. Microsoft, Google, CDW, Tiger Direct, etc... have been caught commenting on products they produce. You can find a job (yes an actual job) where companies will PAY you to comment positively on products. This doesn't defend Uber in anyway - the practice has been going on for far too long and by too many companies.


Sadly the manipulation of information is a way of life today. FB for example was/is said to have hired overseas click factories to scam advertisers. And they are very good at hiding it I hear. Lord only knows what Google does. They and Amazon may even be hooked at the hip with government.

The bounds of manipulation of the masses knows NO end.

It seems to be an integral part of the human condition that the broad dissemination of information only serves to amplify.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Most if not all articles I read about uber are usually one eyed and apply guilt directly to the drivers... 
The same patterns : uber drivers are always associated with sexual harassment or violence are dudes in the car barking in some parking lot... And no follow up whatsoever ever..

Maybe one article was about drivers taking a financial hit after rate drop

They don't care about us they love the cheap rates and the free codes

So Heck yes go uber dig some dirt baby...

You only worry if you are hiding skeletons in your closet.. 

What are you hiding?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Most if not all articles I read about uber are usually one eyed and apply guilt directly to the drivers...
> The same patterns : uber drivers are always associated with sexual harassment or violence are dudes in the car barking in some parking lot... And no follow up whatsoever ever..
> 
> Maybe one article was about drivers taking a financial hit after rate drop
> ...


Pretty much this. No one likes being spied on but unfortunately it's a fact of the technology we use.

If I want to track you I can simply attach a transmitter to your vehicle purchased easily off the net. I can find you from your post right here on this board through ip addresses and routines. Think it can't be done? Ask some Russians back in the mother land who thought the same thing. They never thought they would see the FBI on their door step. Ask the guy in the Netherlands who was stalking a friend of mine how he felt when I sent him a link to his home address and a picture of his home where he lives with his mom and dad.

Fact is...people will fake outrage over this and move on. No one really cares. Investors will throw money at uber because they will make money. Think any rider is gonna care that a journalist cancelled her account? Pfft....yea right.

Let's take a poll....how many drivers on this board are gonna quit in protest over this? Let's hear it.......


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It really doesn't matter how the driver reacts. *If the public reacts adversely to Uber, the drivers will naturally follow them, NOT Uber.*

That's why drivers should sit up and pay attention to what their stake does.

You can say that the public will follow their wallets, but that doesn't always hold true. Many techie Uber pax have sense enough to make their statements known by not using the services.

Between bad press and exorbitant surges Uber exposes their necks and ours in the process to passenger backlash.

It's pretty foolish to think Uber can 'get by with anything' which seems to be the current company mantra.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It really doesn't matter how the driver reacts. *If the public reacts adversely to Uber, the drivers will naturally follow them, NOT Uber.*
> 
> That's why drivers should sit up and pay attention to what their stake does.
> 
> ...


Bullshit.

I work in the tech Mecca of California and ridership is going up. You think they care about this issue?

I hate to tell ya this but Travis could be caught raping chickens on market street in sf and no one would bat an eye. ( come to think of it it already probably been done by someone) Just ask Jerry...I have sinned...Falwell.

Again...who...rider or driver....is gonna quit over this issue?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> I work in the tech Mecca of California and ridership is going up. You think they care about this issue?
> 
> ...


Drivers arrived because of pax and drivers will follow where ever they go. You may claim to speak for them, but they always speak for themselves.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/our-dear-leader.4084/page-2#post-83708


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've follow Uber articles closely.
> Did you know that Uber's PR company actually writes comments on these news articles.
> The debate is no longer about inadequacies of local taxi service. It's moved on from that. Now it's about Uber's Duplicity & thuggish behavior in so many aspects.


Sorry I don't buy that for a moment that people are not saying the same thing as those comments. I hear it every other ride with new PAX in this market bashing the existing Toronto Taxi service. All with the same comments. It's the same issues I have with them. That's not all PR from a PR firm. That's genuine people fed up with being treated like shit.

Who knows in time the Uber drug will wear off and people will start to turn on Uber when it's not so new. Once the bar has been raised they will want to raise it again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

Is anyone else thinking Travis might serously run the risk of being fired if uber goes public. I can see him being replaced like jobs was back in the day at apple..might do him some good. He's gotten too big for his briches


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Drivers arrived because of pax and drivers will follow where ever they go. You may claim to speak for them, but they always speak for themselves.


Uh...no...it's the other way around. This isnt chicken and egg.

Riders showed up because a better alternative to dealing with criminal cabbies was offered. The business existed and the customers patronized it.

I have never claimed to speak for any driver but myself. And to prove it...for the third time...who is gonna abandon uber over this? Anyone? Let's hear it. Step right up. Passenger or driver.

Well?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Uh...no...it's the other way around. This isnt chicken and egg.
> 
> Riders showed up because a better alternative to dealing with criminal cabbies was offered. The business existed and the customers patronized it.
> 
> ...


I'm following the money..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Uh...no...it's the other way around. This isnt chicken and egg.
> 
> Riders showed up because a better alternative to dealing with criminal cabbies was offered. The business existed and the customers patronized it.
> 
> ...


I know I'm not, I'm going to use it for the ***** that it is and throw it to the curb when I'm done with it. Both as a Rider and a passenger.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry I don't buy that for a moment that people are not saying the same thing as those comments. I hear it every other ride with new PAX in this market bashing the existing Toronto Taxi service. All with the same comments. It's the same issues I have with them. That's not all PR from a PR firm. That's genuine people fed up with being treated like shit.
> 
> Who knows in time the Uber drug will wear off and people will start to turn on Uber when it's not so new. Once the bar has been raised they will want to raise it again.


This is pretty much the issues in every market. Cabbies suck. They victimize their clients on a regular basis yet are surprised at the flight from their service. That the couple from Vegas I drove Monday. They are ecstatic that über is in Vegas now. Not a kind word from them for Vegas cab drivers.

Cabbies caused problems at SFO. Riders I have talked to are not impressed. I think they shot themselves in the foot.

Wonder if their ridership will drop even more than the 65% that has already fled them.

BTW...cabbies are to stupid to realize the ally they have in uber drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Uh...no...it's the other way around. This isnt chicken and egg.
> 
> Riders showed up because a better alternative to dealing with criminal cabbies was offered. The business existed and the customers patronized it.
> 
> ...


Uber showed up with lower prices because they end ran the laws and misrepresented on many matters.

So what else is new in the world of lawbreakers trying to make a buck? The system catches up sooner or later.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I hate to tell ya this but Travis could be caught raping chickens on market street in sf and no one would bat an eye.


I'll take your word for it. You definitely sounds like an authority on "Raping Chickens"...



UL Driver SF said:


> Riders showed up because a better alternative to dealing with criminal cabbies was offered.


and on "Criminal Cabbies" too!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> No one is going to argue that Uber is a bunch of bully's on the block. They have been for long time. Problem is no one has been bigger to stand up to them. Fact is Uber is real good at spin. And right now they have the biggest Ace up their sleeve. The consumer. You cant win a fight when an army of followers ready to use the service. Just look at every story's comments, it's a 10 -1 Ratio on Pro Uber feelings by consumers.
> 
> The only hope is that the Taxi industry stops fighting Uber and become a better service than Uber. They need to unite to even have a chance. Then the media can bring that message to the people and start chipping away at the perception that is Uber.
> 
> As of right now...Uber is winning the war on the media. And that's because people will only hear what they want when their pocket book is the deciding factor.


You raise some valid points. I was thinking yesterday, as I read various tweets, that some of the statements were similar to those of people who stay with abusive partners. "I really love Uber. Really! But they keep screwing me over! But don't mistake my rant for criticism, because I love Uber"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Cabbies suck.





UL Driver SF said:


> BTW...cabbies are to stupid to realize the ally they have in uber drivers.


 After a few weeks hiatus from @uberpeople.net , you're are back to your old ways of misdirection & deflection!
What is going on with Uber today had absolutely zilch to do with Cabbies. But, of course, you'd rather blame cabbies for what ails Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I know I'm not, I'm going to use it for the ***** that it is and throw it to the curb when I'm done with it. Both as a Rider and a passenger.


As I said in an earlier post, Travis will $hit himself if even half of the driver partners were to practice true entrepreneurial methods.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Pretty much this. No one likes being spied on but unfortunately it's a fact of the technology we use.
> 
> If I want to track you I can simply attach a transmitter to your vehicle purchased easily off the net. I can find you from your post right here on this board through ip addresses and routines. Think it can't be done? Ask some Russians back in the mother land who thought the same thing. They never thought they would see the FBI on their door step. Ask the guy in the Netherlands who was stalking a friend of mine how he felt when I sent him a link to his home address and a picture of his home where he lives with his mom and dad.
> 
> ...


True you can track me all you want and I don't get nervous or panic .. you know why?.... because I have nothing to hide well unless you hack my phone then be ready to see pix of my love muscle...

But those guys are grumpy about it because maaayyybe they are hiding something...

Dig uber dig...

Those journalist don't like drivers they just complain about surge and insufficient routes..
They want us to drive for free just like uber.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If uber really thinks emils comments are at odds with their corporate policy (travis's tweets) they should sack emil. Anything less is just lip service, I know they won't but they should.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Another article on this:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2472326,00.asp


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Sadly the manipulation of information is a way of life today. FB for example





CabbieGuy93 said:


> I'm following the money..


So you're quitting Uber? Isn't it hard giving up that $90,766 yearly income there in The Big Apple? You guys have it great!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> If uber really thinks emils comments are at odds with their corporate policy (travis's tweets) they should sack emil. Anything less is just lip service, I know they won't but they should.


Why would they? I'd bet his plan is underway as we speak. Bet he even got a huge bonus over that one.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> But many of the journalists do the same thing against people they are reporting on and debating in the media. Huffington and others hire oppo researchers and use that for their own stories and to intimidate their rivals in the media. Not defending the practice, but as they say "when in Rome, do as the Romans do."


Not relevant. Anyone who is trying to make this asinine point is doing this thing called "deflecting".


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I know I'm not, I'm going to use it for the ***** that it is and throw it to the curb when I'm done with it. Both as a Rider and a passenger.


And that is how it should be!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry I don't buy that for a moment that people are not saying the same thing as those comments. I hear it every other ride with new PAX in this market bashing the existing Toronto Taxi service. All with the same comments. It's the same issues I have with them. That's not all PR from a PR firm. That's genuine people fed up with being treated like shit.


It remains pointless to bash taxi drivers when one is one. Regulatory capture and restrictions by various interests are what ruined the industry. But let's be clear that we all should know as drivers including those of the taxi variety were pretty far down the totem pole in any of these matters.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Not relevant. Anyone who is trying to make this asinine point is doing this thing called "deflecting".


No their not. That's the idiot claim when someone is trying to defend the actions of one position while condemning the very same action of the other side.

Goose meet gander.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Why would they? I'd bet his plan is underway as we speak. Bet he even got a huge bonus over that one.


I know they wont, I said they Should. Travis says that his comments were a departure from ubers values and direction, and showed a lack of leadership...blah blah blah....if he really means this, then emil should be sacked. Ive no doubt this is just lip sevice, but that was my point. Im sure it is exactly their modus operandi. They're all a bunch of lying scamming bully boys.( thats the pg rated version)....dont make me say what I reallythink of them...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber showed up with lower prices because they end ran the laws and misrepresented on many matters.
> 
> So what else is new in the world of lawbreakers trying to make a buck? The system catches up sooner or later.


What laws did they end run? In ca it is simple. It is either illegal or it isn't. Either side can have their day in court where the decision will be made.

So...can you quote me the laws über supposedly broke? As I have said many times this is a serious question for drivers. If you dont understand the law and how it is applied then you will become a victim of it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> If uber really thinks emils comments are at odds with their corporate policy (travis's tweets) they should sack emil. Anything less is just lip service, I know they won't but they should.


Tell ya what...l don't know the context of the conversation and have not seen a video of how the conversation took place.

But...if this guy just pulled this out of his ass as if it was gonna be policy and it is his sole decision...then yea...something should be done.

But I doubt that is how this went down. I think this was planned. I think they know nobody give a shit about the press.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> What laws did they end run? In ca it is simple. It is either illegal or it isn't. Either side can have their day in court where the decision will be made.


Uh, no. Not so simple. The drivers are still TOTALLY SCAMMED daily just on personal auto insurance, advised WRONGLY that 'most personal auto insurance covers-" when it assuredly doesn't do anything remotely close to their representations.

Then start notching in all the local restrictions and license issues that were end run, which battles still remain.



> So...can you quote me the laws über supposedly broke? As I have said many times this is a serious question for drivers. If you dont understand the law and how it is applied then you will become a victim of it.


I like to start with fraudulent enticement and misrepresentations myself. How 'bout you?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh, no. Not so simple. The drivers are still TOTALLY SCAMMED daily just on personal auto insurance, advised WRONGLY that 'most personal auto insurance covers-" when it assuredly doesn't do anything remotely close to their representations.
> 
> Then start notching in all the local restrictions and license issues that were end run, which battles still remain.
> 
> I like to start with fraudulent enticement and misrepresentations myself. How 'bout you?


Again...bullshit. I showed what I have to my insurance agent. They though it was pretty good. Yup...they know I drive for uber.

So...still no code sections in California that you claim uber has violated. More ass talking I see.

So you have a case filed against r know of a case filed against uber for those crimes? Post it up. I'd love to see it. What über employee was arrested for it? What jurisdiction? Where was this covered in the press?

Or..as is more likely the case...are you just talking out your ass again!

Wait a minute....do you drive for uber? If so then you are committing all the crimes you are talking about. Hmmmm.......yea.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Again...bullshit. I showed what I have to my insurance agent. They though it was pretty good. Yup...they know I drive for uber.


*Anyone who bothers to check will know you for an obvious liar.*


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Anyone who bothers to check will know you for an obvious liar.*


Really? Well post up that proof brother. I'd like to see it.

I know it is in fashion to make wild claims about this and other things über related. So let's stoke the fires and post up who this has happened to and what insurance agency has done it.

So...do you drive for über? Are you committing the crimes you claim are going on?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Really? Well post up that proof brother. I'd like to see it.


I already have proof that you're a liar. And anyone else can make the same determination by either calling their personal auto insurance company or reading the livery exclusions and commercial activity disclaimers of coverage in their policies, which in effect voids the policies.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Anyone who bothers to check will know you for an obvious liar.*


Bet they saw his association with such a fine and reputable company and even gave him a discount on his personal insurance.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Bet they saw his association with such a fine and reputable company and even gave him a discount on his personal insurance.


He's just another shill troll at this point.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> True you can track me all you want and I don't get nervous or panic .. you know why?.... because I have nothing to hide well unless you hack my phone then be ready to see pix of my love muscle...
> 
> But those guys are grumpy about it because maaayyybe they are hiding something...
> 
> ...


I dont these journalists have made any personal attacks on the luber management, however this emil micheal suck thinks its ok to launch a personal attack on the writers of articles that question some of uber business practices. This is an extreme overreaction by these manipulative jerks who are thinking they are gods. This is right up ther with some of the actions the mob used to employ. Now there dirty little secret is out these journalists and writers should have an all out editorial attack on luber. If there is any negative campaign against them well luber will get the blame.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> I dont these journalists have made any personal attacks on the luber management, however this emil micheal suck thinks its ok to launch a personal attack on the writers of articles that question some of uber business practices. This is an extreme overreaction by these manipulative jerks who are thinking they are gods. This is right up ther with some of the actions the mob used to employ. Now there dirty little secret is out these journalists and writers should have an all out editorial attack on luber. If there is any negative campaign against them well luber will get the blame.


yeah, journalists ( anyone for that matter) should have the right to report as they see fit, including bagging uber management. Isnt that theright of free speech everyone holds dear.


----------



## Please Surge Me (Nov 18, 2014)

Uber Says It Won’t Look At User Data Except For “Legitimate Business Purposes”
They updated the Data Privacy Policy today to clarify it. LMAO


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Please Surge Me said:


> Uber Says It Won't Look At User Data Except For "Legitimate Business Purposes"
> *They updated the Data Privacy Policy today to clarify it*. LMAO


No shit!? Satiating the savage business beasts today after the debacle, huh? That's pretty funny. I wonder who really believes that?


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree with **** uber but **** these piss ant 'journalists,' who are pushing their own '**** uber' agenda... no one is served.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> I agree with **** uber but **** these piss ant 'journalists,' who are pushing their own '**** uber' agenda... no one is served.


Are we not pushing are own agenda on this forum and by protesting and taking to social media to fight for fair treatment.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

We are not journalists by profession, we can do that


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> I agree with **** uber but **** these piss ant 'journalists,' who are pushing their own '**** uber' agenda... no one is served.


If enough of these piss ant journalists as you describe, write enough about the so called negative business practices, they will get traction. Bigger media networks and bigger piss ant journalists will start following the lead, and this may lead to a better outcome for drivers.


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

You nailed that one... bigger piss ant journalists.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

My interest as a driver come first...
If journalists write about drivers below poverty income then **** uber...

If journalists only focus about driver rare and odd behaviors then **** journalist and uber together ...

My agenda is clear me make money me very good friend.. me no make moooney say **** to you very much.

Excuse my Francais


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Are we not pushing are own agenda on this forum and by protesting and taking to social media to fight for fair treatment.


No. We are not pushing our agenda. That would require proactive work on our part and these drivers are not up for what it takes to accomplish anything.

My understanding is that cabbies had several hundred drivers at SFO to clog up the terminal lanes. Über drivers can't even organize an effective protest in the proper place. Even cada can't figure it out but they have figured out how to con some drivers out of their money.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> yeah, journalists ( anyone for that matter) should have the right to report as they see fit, including bagging uber management. Isnt that theright of free speech everyone holds dear.


"If *freedom of speech* is taken away, then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter." ― _*George Washington*_

It is by the goodness of God, that in our country we have those three unspeakably precious things: freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, and the prudence never to practice either of them._* -- Mark Twain*_


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Please Surge Me said:


> Uber Says It Won't Look At User Data Except For "Legitimate Business Purposes"
> They updated the Data Privacy Policy today to clarify it. LMAO


check out the post "rides of glory", yahh, legitimate business purposes my ass. What is the point of this research


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> "If *freedom of speech* is taken away, then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter." ― _*George Washington*_
> 
> It is by the goodness of God, that in our country we have those three unspeakably precious things: freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, and the prudence never to practice either of them._* -- Mark Twain*_


That freedom of speech thing works both ways.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> check out the post "rides of glory", yahh, legitimate business purposes my ass. What is the point of this research


I assume their site was hacked, and the following was posted in an effort to embarrass Uber?

_"Today we're going to get a little emotional. You know that Uber loves you and well, gosh, sometimes it's nice to think that you love us, too. But we know we're not the only ones in your life and we know that you sometimes look for love elsewhere. Well, while you're out loving other human beings, we #UberData nerds are cuddled up with our computers, loving math. Recently, I have come to understand that some of you may have-and I'm not pointing any fingers here or anything-on occasion found love that you might immediately regret upon waking up the morning after. Let's talk about that. In times of yore you would have woken up in a panic, scrambling in the dark trying to find your fur coat or velvet smoking jacket or whatever it is you cool kids wear. Then that long walk home in the pre-morning dawn. But that was then."_


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That freedom of speech thing works both ways.


Both ways? It's free to speak it and hear it?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Both ways? It's free to speak it and hear it?


They get ya coming and going.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> I agree with **** uber but **** these piss ant 'journalists,' who are pushing their own '**** uber' agenda... no one is served.


Maybe, but it sure feels good when everyone else is hatin' on the same enemy you're hatin' on. Especially when it's a company that does business like Uber. I totally understand where the journalists are coming from.

Think of the irony here: "Oh, you're gonna print the truth about us? Well, we'll get you for that!" 

Uber's biggest problem is Uber! - not journalist, not drivers, not anyone, *but Uber**!* It reenforces my theory that some of the biggest fools on the planet are college graduates.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Let this be a warning to ALL Drivers:
> Please do Not post, Tweet or say anything critical of Uber if you are easily identifiable. Uber will summarily deactivate your Driver Account permanently without warning or subject to appeal.


Sooo, we can just PM you and use you as a proxy?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Employees Warned a San Francisco Magazine Writer That Executives Might Snoop on Her*

http://www.modernluxury.com/san-fra...ecutives-might-snoop-her#sthash.5gk6E8ms.dpuf


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*"God View:" Uber Investigates Its Top New York Executive For Privacy Violations*
Johana Bhuiyan

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...s-top-new-york-executive-for-privacy?s=mobile


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Whose Privacy Will Uber Violate Next? Why Its Latest Bad Behavior Matters*
ALEXANDER B. HOWARD

http://www.wired.com/2014/11/can-we-trust-you-uber/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Moral Compass Needs Recalibration*
Jon Russell (@jonrussell)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/19/uber-off/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber CEO Posts 13-Tweet Apology Without Answering a Single Question*
*Nitasha Tiku*
ProfileFollow

Nitasha Tiku


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *"God View:" Uber Investigates Its Top New York Executive For Privacy Violations*
> Johana Bhuiyan
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...s-top-new-york-executive-for-privacy?s=mobile
> ...


...and everyone is hating Uber these days. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Statements That Sound Transparently Ridiculous When Delivered by an Avatar That Is Literally a Picture of Money*

*http://www.theawl.com/2014/11/state...that-is-literally-a-picture-of-money-in-order*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's Moral Compass Needs Recalibration*
> Jon Russell (@jonrussell)
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/19/uber-off/
> ...


My god, what is wrong with these people? _
_
*"God View is far from being locked down and only available to the upper echelons of Uber's management."*

The upper management is the whole problem in the Uber circus! I suspect anyone with a sense of morality, that behaves in an ethical manner, and that has a sixth grade education, could do a much, much better job of running this outfit than what the current '_management_' has shown. It's one bad decision, and embarrassing fiasco after another.

I thought being busted for the 5,600+ bogus Lyft requests in NYC would shame them into never doing anything so petty (and stupid) again, but they were just getting warmed up! There seems to be no bottom to this cesspool.

Full Definition of *CESSPOOL*. 1: an underground reservoir for liquid waste (as household sewage) 2: a filthy, evil, or corrupt place or state <a *cesspool* of corruption>


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's Moral Compass Needs Recalibration*
> Jon Russell (@jonrussell)
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/19/uber-off/
> ...


Moral compass?
Uber employees are expected to possess.

Vision
Quality Obsession
Innovation
Fierceness
Execution
Scale
Communication
Super Pumpedness
#4 that's moral isn't it?

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...ss-and-super-pumpedness-2014-11#ixzz3JXHsEhEs


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Reminds me of a twilight zone episode.. "You mustn't think bad thoughts about uber" !!


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

The media is not so innocent either. Rush Limbaugh is now weighing in.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> Rush Limbaugh is now weighing in


I'm guessing about 320 lbs.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm guessing about 320 lbs.


 Ann Coulter would be right behind him along with Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Reminds me of a twilight zone episode.. "You mustn't think bad thoughts about uber" !!


I don't want to think bad thoughts about anyone, but their actions generate my thoughts about them. I was excited going into this, but...not so much now. When Walmart looks like a dream job, you know something is very wrong! It looks as though everyone is starting to figure out what Uber is all about.

This probably would make a good futuristic Twilight Zone story. People would be lied to in order to get them to sign-up with the evil empire. Then they would have a microchip installed in their head. When they were beeped/called/dispatched, they would do as ordered/programmed. You'd be on The Uber Highway to Hell.

*"This highway leads to the shadowy tip of reality: you're on a through route to the land of the different, the bizarre, the unexplainable...Go as far as you like on this road. Its limits are only those of mind itself. Ladies and Gentlemen, you're entering the wondrous dimension of imagination. Next stop....The Twilight Zone."*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In the thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ber-ch1cabby-this-is-for-you.7166/#post-87188


uberdc/Virginia said:


> Buzzfeed executive invested in rival sidecar. Like I said many in media have agendas. www.thefederalist.com


*As pressure mounts, Uber doubles down on its smear campaign against Pando, Buzzfeed and other media*







BY PAUL CARR 
http://pando.com/2014/11/19/as-pres...paign-against-pando-buzzfeed-and-other-media/

And Sarah Lacy, the main target of intimidation/threats by Emil Michaels, writes for PandoDaily:









@uberdc/Virginia This is not about $$ but about Uber's grossly unethical behavior in trying to silence it's media critics by overtly threatening them.
This is #UberGate scandal is a good thing for Uber Drivers. This will put Uber under heightened scrutiny, perhaps resulting in more coverage of Drivers' grievances...


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

The chairman of Buzzfeed may have invested ten million in sidecar. I don't see sidecar doing too well these days. Sidecar used to advertise everywhere. The story is at www.thefederalist.com


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> The chairman of Buzzfeed may have invested ten million in sidecar.


Like I said, this isn't about Lyft, SideCar or $$$. This is about the continuing pattern of grossly unethical behavior by Uber.

*Ashton Kutcher, Uber investor, wanders into the dumbest fight of his life*

By Jacob Kastrenakes
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/19/7246987/ashton-kutcher-defends-uber-on-twitter


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here is a piece by a well informed Uber Driver:

*The Uber You Reap Is The Uber You Sow*








http://idrivesf.wordpress.com/2014/11/19/the-uber-you-reap-is-the-uber-you-sow/


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here is a piece by a well informed Uber Driver:
> 
> *The Uber You Reap Is The Uber You Sow*
> 
> ...


It's seams Emil Michael is
member of a Pentagon advisory board.
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...ttled-uber-exec-has-ties-to-the-pentagon.html


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Like I said, this isn't about Lyft, SideCar or $$$. This is about the continuing pattern of grossly unethical behavior by Uber.
> 
> *Ashton Kutcher, Uber investor, wanders into the dumbest fight of his life*
> 
> ...


I saw that. What a dumbass.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Emil Michael


 He knew exactly what he was saying. This wasn't just some drunken doofus blabbering on!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> It's seams Emil Michael is
> member of a Pentagon advisory board.
> http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...ttled-uber-exec-has-ties-to-the-pentagon.html


Well, that explains why he hasn't been sacked, huh? I think we all know that the people at the top end of this country in regards to security and spying on the populace *are probably the most corrupt people on the planet. *


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> some drunken


"Was Michael stating Uber policy, or was this a half-bottle of wine rant? And do you want to acknowledge a difference?"
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ind-the-scenes-uber-buzzfeed-fracas/19269737/


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Now the feds are asking questions about privacy
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/19/al-franken-uber_n_6188558.html?utm_hp_ref=politics


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A detailed rebuttal of Michael Wolff's take is in this piece:
http://pando.com/2014/11/19/as-pres...paign-against-pando-buzzfeed-and-other-media/


----------



## DCuberguy (Nov 20, 2014)

Funny you should mention Huffington Post. The chairman of Buzzfeed, Mr. Lerer is a co founder of Huffington Post and a huge investor in Sidecar a rival to Uber. He and his firm will probably lose ten million as sidecar goes under.
Read the background of these two characters Arianna Huffington and Ken Lerer. They investigatate their rivals as well and try to imtimidate their opponents.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DCuberguy said:


> Funny you should mention Huffington Post. The chairman of Buzzfeed, Mr. Lerer is a co founder of Huffington Post and a huge investor in Sidecar a rival to Uber. He and his firm will probably lose ten million as sidecar goes under.
> Read the background of these two characters Arianna Huffington and Ken Lerer. They investigatate their rivals as well and try to imtimidate their opponents.


Hey now!!! That's uncalled for!!!

You can only bash uber on this board. Pointing out reality is strictly verboten. Even if this business practice is as old as business itself,


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*This Modern World*
*BY TOM TOMORROW*








http://www.austinchronicle.com/comics/2014-11-28/this-modern-world/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Executive Who Wanted To Investigate Journalists Went To War With His Landlord Too*

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/anitabadejo/uber-but-for-real-estate-disputes?utm_term=4ldqpia&s=mobile*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Executive Who Wanted To Investigate Journalists Went To War With His Landlord Too*
> 
> *http://www.buzzfeed.com/anitabadejo/uber-but-for-real-estate-disputes?utm_term=4ldqpia&s=mobile*


He broke his lease agreement by painting the walls, and is whining about his landlord looking at too much when he came in to make requested bathroom repairs. Oh, and he doesn't like the fact that he has a gardener either. Did I miss something?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uh oh, something strange is happening. I kinda feel like defending Uber. I have that feeling like "hey only i could talk shit about my F'd up brother, if you talk shit i will smash you" attitude. Kind of *Stockholm syndrome-ish. I need counseling!*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Uh oh, something strange is happening. I kinda feel like defending Uber. I have that feeling like "hey only i could talk shit about my F'd up brother, if you talk shit i will smash you" attitude. Kind of *Stockholm syndrome-ish. I need counseling!*


Stockholm syndrome is derived from a lack of desire to take personal responsibility. I could go further into your psyche but it'll cost you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*SFPD Chief Is Journo-Threatening Uber Exec's Imaginary Friend*










http://sfist.com/2014/12/12/uber_exec_who_threatened_journalist.php


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

_Later, Michael filed a petition in SF Superior Court for a restraining order against the landlord "I am under constant emotional duress that a stranger can enter my apartment without notice requiring me to defend myself posing constant fear and a dangerous situation," he wrote._

It sounds like he is having paranoid delusions.


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

duggles said:


> It does seem like the PR tide is starting to turn on Uber. In the media and online news circles, the bad news keeps getting perpetuated. There's practically a story every week or two.
> 
> Driver bashes pax head with hammer.
> Driver gropes ****tily dressed pax.
> ...


What's "the dude in the car" ?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Uh oh, something strange is happening. I kinda feel like defending Uber. I have that feeling like "hey only i could talk shit about my F'd up brother, if you talk shit i will smash you" attitude. Kind of *Stockholm syndrome-ish. I need counseling!*


* Maybe it's China syndrome-ish.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberHollywood said:


> What's "the dude in the car" ?


"The Dude in the car" is You, the Driver!
*Uber wants to 'get rid of the dude in the car'*
*http://www.techradar.com/us/news/wo...-the-car-with-driverless-taxi-service-1250870*


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

oh yeah... thanks


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> _Later, Michael filed a petition in SF Superior Court for a restraining order against the landlord "I am under constant emotional duress that a stranger can enter my apartment without notice requiring me to defend myself posing constant fear and a dangerous situation," he wrote._
> 
> It sounds like he is having paranoid delusions.


Control freak with more money than brains.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

maybe they'll create droids like c3pio to drive them


----------

